# Hey there everyone



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was just referred to this site by my friends Vlad and Black Cat. I've done a yard haunt for the past 10 years or so but this year it seems to be taking over my entire yard as well as the rest of my life. So many projects.....so little time. I am looking forward to reading through all the information on this site and learning from all of you Halloween prop building experts.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum trishaanne


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey trishaane! Nice to see you here. Welcome to my little slice of hell on the web (I think that tagline is getting a little overused now).

Feel free to kick off your shoes and stay a while. :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well it's about time, lol. Hey Pattie, now if you can only get Ken to register..............


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Now one of you guys has to con dmon, wormy, peanut, Undertaker or any of the other Crypt Chatters into coming here and we'll be complete! :jol:

So, how much browbeating did it takd for them to get you hear trish?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Trishaanne, Glad to see you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

See her, hmmmm, haven't seen her in weeks now. What's up with that??? Time to get together again Trish................ Vlad


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh another road trip to Trishanne's, I'm up for it.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey trishanne hope to be talking to you.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Trishaanne.... fancy meeting you here!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Zombie, glad to see you. I look forward to spending some more time here lurking, er, looking around.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

No browbeating at all-he just threatened to stow away with us on our next road trip. Glad to be here though, thanks Vlad and BlackCat for coaxing me to come in here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Come on down...the door and the pool are always open for you guys. OK, well, the pools only open for a few more weeks but feel free to just show up at the door anytime. I keep the prop shed locked in case you show up and I'm not here LOL.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome, nice to have you here


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey baby!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome!


----------

